# Meat Eaters?



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I have had IBS for awhile, but I recently started having trouble with eating meats. I gave up red meats when i was 13 but in the past few years I've been eating chicken and turkey. I noticed that when i eat it i'm really bloated, I have the worst gas (in every way :0(). Not to mention it makes my IBS C even worse. (don't go for days on end!) Could this be a reason for weight gain, that I'm not flushing this out? My doctor suggested I stop eating it all together, I just want to know what other people have done, and did it work?


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

**For me**... I take digestive enzymes specifically for proteins and carbs right before I eat a meal like this.I'm new to Miralax and Acacia powder which I take 2x daily.So I'm not sure yet how well the digestive enzymes are working on their own or maybe it's a combination of all these things.oh and I'm VERY IBS-C.. have been all my life.


----------



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, does the Miralax and Acacia powder bloat you? I take a laxative about twice a week now, which works but is a little apinful sometimes.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

At first it did, but if I drink plenty of water, the bloat goes away quickly.I should add that I drink a lot of water even before any of these problems.I have a 16oz glass that I fill up through out the day and turns out I drink about a gallon of water per day. As soon as I feel any bloat, I fill my glass, drink up and I'm usually fine within minutes.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I eat meat except pork.... pork takes 4 times longer to digest than any other meat- I love ham and sometimes I eat it- the reflux starts. I have switched to turkey bacon and no reflux- it didnt seem to interfere with pooping but if it messes with digestion time it must have some effect and maybe more so on some than others. I also do digestive enzymes- that seems to help the bloat.


----------



## jman2008 (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had the same problem,I find fatty meats and cooking them in cocnut oil and adding omega 3 seems to help.also a digestiv enzyme, hypo gest.


----------

